# Help with enabling ICS (Internet connection sharing)



## Paul_ (Oct 29, 2008)

Alright so,

Whenever I attempt to activate ICS in my network connections, I always get the following error:










Now, I know for sure its my router as I've tried with another router and it works fine.

My router is a Netgear DG834G and I'm running windows XP, service pack 2. My wireless adapter is a Netgear WG111v2. 

I've tried playing around with my LAN IP settings in my router configuration menu but still having no luck, here is a screenshot my LAN IP settings.










Thank you for your time, it is most appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since you have a router, why in the world are you enabling ICS?


----------



## Paul_ (Oct 29, 2008)

because my router and xbox are at opposite ends of the house..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Don't use ICS, bridge the two connections in the PC, it'll work much better than ICS for an XBOX connection.


----------



## Paul_ (Oct 29, 2008)

I've tried that but it not only doesen't give internet to my xbox, it removes my internet connection for the computer


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you're doing something wrong in that case, because it works fine for most folks.

With the connections not bridged and ICS NOT installed, please do this.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Paul_ (Oct 29, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Paul>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : paul
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SiS191 100/10 Ethernet Device
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-31-71-0B-6A

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys Wireless-G USB Network Adapt
er with SpeedBooster v2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-39-0B-29-B6
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 01 November 2008 10:14:00
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 02 November 2008 10:14:00

C:\Documents and Settings\Paul>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can you connect that wired connection to the router and post another IPCONFIG /ALL


----------



## Paul_ (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry, connecting to the router via wired connection is not possible as its in the opposite end of the house in an awkward room with no computer.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'm assuming the computer is capable of being moved for a test, right? :smile:


----------

